# Feds issue Texas Travel Advisory



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Feds Issue Travel Advisory for Texas Following Ebola Spread | National Report

You should read this carefully if you shop or go to texas


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In addition to the advisory, citizens travelling from Texas to other states will undergo additional screenings at various airports across the country. *Travelers should expect their temperature to be taken, fingerprinting, blood samples and in rare cases cavity searches.* Dan Stevens, a spokesperson with the Department of State, issued a press release stating, "This virus [Ebola] has the potential of causing worldwide damage and it has invaded our borders. We need to consider recent developments as a serious threat. At this point all options are on the table. We have informed the National Guard to be on standby in the event of a quarantine, or the need for a martial law type scenario."

Seriously?

Is this real?

An entire town quarantined?

Texas Town Quarantined After Family Of Five Test Positive For The Ebola Virus | National Report


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hollywood coming to life


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

More of our freedoms taken away. Ebola = advanced police state. We're beginning to look more like Lennin's Russia every day, huh?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

snopes.com: Texas Town Quarantined After Family of Five Test Positive for the Ebola Virus

would be nice if someone would do a bit of fact checking before they post this kind of drivel

So much for being serious preppers


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> snopes.com: Texas Town Quarantined After Family of Five Test Positive for the Ebola Virus
> 
> would be nice if someone would do a bit of fact checking before they post this kind of drivel
> 
> So much for being serious preppers


Thanks for the information.

As far as your insinuation that we are not "serious preppers," take your attack and shove it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

D'oh......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I post links like that for it to be vetted out.Opinions usually help


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Horse hockey. If folks were being serious about this mess they'd be doing some checking before they post. In police work and intel work it's called doing due dilligence. If one is serious about the threat from Ebola we'd better be doing some checking on facts first. 

Instead of posting this why hasn't someone asked what's happening with the identification of the 800 in close contact passengers. 

Remember we're getting into the start of the Infection window according to the best info from the CDC.


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

Once again, the National Report... I'm embarrassed that I didn't catch the "National Report" link. Sorry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Horse hockey. If folks were being serious about this mess they'd be doing some checking before they post. In police work and intel work it's called doing due dilligence. If one is serious about the threat from Ebola we'd better be doing some checking on facts first.
> 
> Instead of posting this why hasn't someone asked what's happening with the identification of the 800 in close contact passengers.
> 
> Remember we're getting into the start of the Infection window according to the best info from the CDC.


And, if someone is good at math they are naturally good at fingerpainting, right?

My position stands. Shove it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

K2CPO said:


> Once again, the National Report... I'm embarrassed that I didn't catch the "National Report" link. Sorry.


I have to admit, I don't know about that site. Is it like the Onion?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I post links like that for it to be vetted out.Opinions usually help


Yup. That's the beauty of a message board. We can work together. Preferably without attacks.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Feds Issue Travel Advisory for Texas Following Ebola Spread | National Report
> 
> You should read this carefully if you shop or go to texas


The story is BOGUS! How many threads are you going to be posting this garbage on? How about a story about gay space aliens throwing quarters on the ground and when a guy bends over to pick the quarter up the aliens beam down and nail him? If you are going to post made-up crap you might as well go whole hog.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking this thread would best if locked.

Any objections from anyone?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I hate locks. Makes it harder to get inside when I'm too drunk to make it back to my own house.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The reason why I ask is that some folks take offense to locking a thread, taking it as being the stifling of conversation.

I think it is obvious we do not do that, here. Still, community input is not a bad thing, don't you think?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle. Everyone go eat a bacon sammich.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The Onion Got me? Boogers. They should not do that about this but, I guess I got it
Dump em all - dam onion ahahaha!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Turtle. Everyone go eat a bacon sammich.


I don't eat pork. That's why I am glad that bacon is the bark of the Bacon tree. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oddapple said:


> The Onion Got me? Boogers. They should not do that about this but, I guess I got it
> Dump em all - dam onion ahahaha!


It happens to everyone.

After seeing your Texas Advisory thread and posted to it, I started digging around to see if there were any other sources reporting such a thing. I saw Snopes had a thread on it, but did not click. There should be a Snopes for Snopes. Still, I saw nothing else about a quarantine or travel advisory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Closed at the request of the OP.


----------

